# Tabelle erstellen.



## BillaBong (5. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich steh grad ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe vor eine Tabelle zu erstellen in der auf der linken Seite ein Nav-Leiste hinkommen soll. Auf der rechten Seite soll ein Text Includet werden. Das Problem ist das der rechte Teil Dynamisch und der linke Statisch sein soll. Also die Nav-Leiste muss immer am selben Platz bleiben wärend der includetext variiert. Wie ich mir die Tabelle vorstelle habe ich euch mal unter ( http://www.saarfunny.de/bsp/index.php ) hochgeladen. Ich danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

Tabellen dienen nicht als Layout-Werkzeug einer HTML-Seite, sondern zum tabellarischen Anzeigen von Daten.

Du solltest dich mal mit dem sog. CSS-Layout (= tabellenloses Seitenlayout) auseinandersetzen.

Anregungen und Beispiele zu diesem Thema findest du auf den folgenden Seiten:


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

css.maxdesign.com.au - CSS resources and tutorials for web designers and web developers 

glish.com : CSS layout techniques 

intensivstation :: CSS Templates :: Templates 

selfHTML: CSS-basierte Layouts 

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen 

stu nicholls | CSS PLaY | CSS layouts


----------



## BillaBong (5. April 2006)

also bei allem Respekt. Aber das geht mir hier schon ein bisschen auf den Nerv, das wenn ich etwas dringend brauche und ich komme nur hier her wenn es brennt, das man dann hier immer auf so tolle links verwiesen wird! Ich kann selbst lesen und lernen und tolle links habe ich auch jede menge. Ich komme nicht hier her weil ich mir tage lang ebooks und tutorials um die Ohren hauen will bei denen man meist das richtige nicht findet und nur die hälfte gebrauchen kann, das mach ich so schon genug. Ich komme hier her in der hoffnung das jemand die lösung kennt und die mir ohne doofe Kommentare "SCHNELL" weiter  geben kann. Denn mir geht es ausschließlich um das schnell. Und das funktioniert hier so gut wie nie das finde ich echt schade. Und dann bleib ich doch immer wieder bei dem zeitaufwändigen ebook durchstöbern hängen. Echt solche Posts kann man sich in die Haare schmieren das ist doch nur Glugscheisserei von irgendwelchen verklemmten deppen die die Antwort nicht wissen und mit so einem halbwisserichen post ihr Ego aufmotzen


----------



## stega (5. April 2006)

include in die linke Tabellenspalte deine Navigation als eigene Tabelle und setzt im td-Tag valign=top, dann bleibts immer ganz oben, egal wie lange deine rechte Tabellenspalte nach unten zieht.

Hast du das so gemeint?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2006)

BillaBong hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also bei allem Respekt. Aber das geht mir hier schon ein bisschen auf den Nerv, das wenn ich etwas dringend brauche und ich komme nur hier her wenn es brennt, das man dann hier immer auf so tolle links verwiesen wird! Ich kann selbst lesen und lernen und tolle links habe ich auch jede menge. Ich komme nicht hier her weil ich mir tage lang ebooks und tutorials um die Ohren hauen will bei denen man meist das richtige nicht findet und nur die hälfte gebrauchen kann, das mach ich so schon genug. Ich komme hier her in der hoffnung das jemand die lösung kennt und die mir ohne doofe Kommentare "SCHNELL" weiter  geben kann. Denn mir geht es ausschließlich um das schnell. Und das funktioniert hier so gut wie nie das finde ich echt schade. Und dann bleib ich doch immer wieder bei dem zeitaufwändigen ebook durchstöbern hängen. Echt solche Posts kann man sich in die Haare schmieren das ist doch nur Glugscheisserei von irgendwelchen verklemmten deppen die die Antwort nicht wissen und mit so einem halbwisserichen post ihr Ego aufmotzen



Michael hat ordentlich Ahnung von dem ganzen Kram.
Du haettest ueber die Suchfunktion wohl auch hinreichend Informationen gefunden. Solche Threads gab es schon zu Hauf wuerde ich sagen.
Du haettest auch etwas mehr auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung achten koennen.
Du darfst Dich als verwarnt betrachten.
..:closed:..


----------



## Maik (5. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Michael hat ordentlich Ahnung von dem ganzen Kram.
> Du haettest ueber die Suchfunktion wohl auch hinreichend Informationen gefunden. Solche Threads gab es schon zu Hauf wuerde ich sagen.
> Du haettest auch etwas mehr auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung achten koennen.
> Du darfst Dich als verwarnt betrachten.
> ..:closed:..


Dem wäre dann von meiner Seite nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Thanx @ Dennis


----------

